# Anyone know what this plant is?



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I got this off ebay over a year ago and after killing it down to a single stem a few times its doing pretty good again. I think it was sold to me as lodelyllia or something. The leaves are bigger than those of giant baby tears, which I also have.










Anyone have any idea what it is?

Nevermind, just found it.
Lloydiella (Lysimachia nummularia)


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

It kind of looks like some kind of bacopia.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I think it's Micranthemum umbrosum. The leaves are rounder than Lysimachia nummularia, IMO.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

NoSvOrAx said:


> Nevermind, just found it.
> Lloydiella (Lysimachia nummularia)


Yup, you figured it out.  It can be found all over the USA in rivers, ponds, lakes etc... and it makes for a really nice aquarium plant.


----------

